# 2011 Cruze 1.8L Fuzzy radio, no audio, no signal sound



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Enzetsu said:


> My Cruze battery died and I had it jump started and now my radio is fuzzy.I have no audio which include signal sounds, hazard sounds and the radio. also, none of the buttons work. I've bought a new battery and had the car sitting for a bit before putting the new battery in but the problem still exists.
> 
> My situation seems to be identical to this thread here
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...blem-dash-display-sound-after-jump-start.html
> ...


Possible ECU/BCM issues. Seems a lot of members end up having issues after jumping which makes me hope I never have to get jumped.


----------



## Enzetsu (Mar 24, 2015)

So! It's not BCM/ECU problems thankfully! I went to the wreckers and bought a radio for 100 dollars and popped it in. I now have working signals again but the radio is locked and Chevy said they want 260 to unlock it


----------



## Enzetsu (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright! So the problem is fully solved!! I had to shop around one dealer wanted 270 dollars :dazed052: Thankfully I found one for 60 dollars.

in short just to wrap this thread up because all the other threads i found were incomplete.
1. Radio is dead/fuzz, no audio/signal sound.
2. Buy new radio (GM Part# 20983517)
3. Take apart center console and put new radio in
4. Turn car on, radio will say "locked"
5. Bring to dealer to reprogram
6. Enjoy having the music and signals back!


----------



## JcruzR (Sep 3, 2019)

Enzetsu said:


> Alright! So the problem is fully solved!! I had to shop around one dealer wanted 270 dollars :dazed052: Thankfully I found one for 60 dollars.
> 
> in short just to wrap this thread up because all the other threads i found were incomplete.
> 1. Radio is dead/fuzz, no audio/signal sound.
> ...



I have the same issue how much did you spend all together , trying to figure out if I should continue with my insurance claim which is 200$ deductible for comprehensive.


----------

